# How's this for P&S?  CC welcome.  [pic intense]



## Markw (Aug 30, 2008)

Took these with my Kodak Easyshare Z885.






My shot at a macro. I know composition could be better, but I still like it.





Same as above.





Self explanitory.





I like everything with this one. Composition, lighitng, subject, etc. 





I like the look of the rippling water.





The lighting may be a little harsh, but I still like it.





Again, could use a horizontal shift, but no resources to do that.





I like te shadows/highlights/contrast (depending on how you look at it.) of this one.














































 Blurry, I know.




He would not stay still! 








































 Accidental, but turned out okay.
I didnt feel like writing something under all of these so if you have any questions, just let me know. 

Mark


----------



## sburatorul (Aug 30, 2008)

there are some nice shots but you posted to many for c&c. and if you say you don't feel like writing something that shows lack of interest and respect for the people you demand critique from. sorry if i sound to harsh.

l.e: try to figure out a reason to post pictures other than "i like it". try to look at your pictures with an objective eye(as much as possible) and than figure out which ones to post


----------



## Markw (Aug 30, 2008)

No disrespect intended. I did not demand cc, I welcomed it.  I know its a lot of pictures.  Thats why I didnt ask for it, but welcomed it. I did it to share, not for them to be judged.  But thanks.  Not meaning to come off harsh either.

Mark


----------



## gigi_382 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Note: Picasa is a free program, downloadable from Google.  It has an editing feature that straightens crooked horizons that is really easy to use.  Hope that helps!!

P.S.  I enjoyed your pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Markw (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  Welcome to the forum!

Mark


----------



## brileyphotog (Aug 30, 2008)

You can't post that many pictures without numbering them and expect anybody to give you specific C&C.

General...the first shot looks way oversaturated, I don't really pick out any subjects in your landscapes, some of the shots were out of focus, and I really liked a lot of the macro stuff. Those are looking good for coming out of a P&S.

By the way, I think most people read "How's this?" in the title of the thread as "I would like C&C." As opposed to "here are some shots I took," which would mean "look at my cool pictures but I could care less if you have anything to say"

Just my lowly opinion...


----------



## Harmony (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow! Those using dial up beware!

What a lot of photos, Mark! Like other people have said, it's quite hard to offer C&C when faced with so many unnumbered photos. You might also get more replies if you split them up into categories (nature, animals, people, landscape) and then put them into more than just one post in the picture galleries...

That being said, I thought I'd offer one general idea. I see that in many of your photos, the subject is centered. While this works in some compositions, using the rule of thirds adds another interesting dimension into the picture.

I also noticed potential in one picture, of the house and cut grass? The lines in the grass could serve as awesome leading lines to somewhere, but there wasn't enough room given to them - and the house is huge, and once again, centered.

I'm glad you endeavored to share your photos, but I'm pretty sure some people got tired of them after photo 7 or 8. Splitting them up might keep people engaged, help those with dial up networks, and promote comments.


----------



## AussieDee (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the turtle and the cat.




Great for a p&s!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 31, 2008)

To me it feels like these were posted mostly "Just for (the) Fun" of sharing. Hence I shall move them to the appropriate place here on TPF, OK, Mark?
(And many P&S are known for their good quality in taking close-ups when you set them to "macro", by the way).


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 13, 2008)

Not bad... some really great ones in there... but sometimes the lighting is too bright.


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the white barn/outdoor building one with the stripes in the grass..


----------

